# new to the forum.



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Whats up guys. Im new to the forum and just wanted to say hey. Names Tyler, Im 16, Live in New York, and i also ride bmx =] i can only board when its winter so i needs to do somethin during the summer. haha.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Sup.

Do BMX bikes have brakes? I don't know anything about them aside from the fact that you can spin the bars freely.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

welcome man! 
i also ride. what kinda bike u got?


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Penguin said:


> Sup.
> 
> Do BMX bikes have brakes? I don't know anything about them aside from the fact that you can spin the bars freely.


i run brakeless. but you can have brakes if you want. its all personal opinion.




sky1118 said:


> welcome man!
> i also ride. what kinda bike u got?


heres my bike check from another forum. new stuff. new puppy! =] - BMX-Forum.com


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

holla from idaho . not anywhere near enough snow at the local resort to go boarding. thus i'm stuck on the computer or xbox  :dunno:


----------

